
Ask HN: Linux Iptables Firewall automation - Luis_Mendosa
I&#x27;m trying to set automation in place for my linux iptables firewalls, but I want to automate on multiple machines, simultanously. i&#x27;ve heard of Tufin and fwbuilder, but I&#x27;m not sure whethere to chose any of them and I have no idea what the pricepoints are.<p>do you know any other brand that specialises in linux iptables firewall management? and do you know the cost?<p>Thank you!
======
Sysadmin555
I’m using Elastic Firewall
[https://www.efw.io/firewall/manager](https://www.efw.io/firewall/manager)
…and it works on multiple machines like a sport!

Price points are between free(for basic features)- and aprox $30/ month. Very
reasonable price for a pretty powerful tool!

~~~
defTones21
Tried the free version, good iptables management.

~~~
elektri
tried it too, very easy to use

~~~
smartowl
indeed , it is very easy to use, intuitive and easy to modify as needed.

~~~
eugen13
Thx for this guys, I tried it and is working very fine for me!

